# Has anyone used Orijen can food?



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey I currently feeding my Pomeranian Orijen Adult & Orijen 6 Fresh Fish dry food. I mix in Innova EVO 95% can food with the Orijen Adult but my dog doesn't really like the Innova EVO can food. Has anyone here used Orijen can food in the past. I went on Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and they don't have Orijen can food rank on their website.???? Is it any good?? If know what kind of can food do you recommend. Thanks for you help.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't know that Orijen had canned food. Am I wrong?


----------



## Scarlett's Mum (May 28, 2009)

I wasn't aware that Orijen made a canned food...just checked on their website and couldn't find any info about it, only kibble. Are you sure they make it?

You might want to try either raw green tripe or canned tripe. My great dane pup gobbles it up with her Orijen 6 Fresh Fish.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as canned food goes, you can't go wrong with the Tripett
green lamb, or beef, the dogs love it and there is no coaxing. The smell might get ya, but I think thats why the dogs love it, and it's really good for them too.


----------



## Scarlett's Mum (May 28, 2009)

Agree - I gave some last night! My pup was drooling for it so badly and all I could do was gag!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like the Merrick BG tripe a little better than the Tripett, but either one is good.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I know this thread is a litte old, but....Orijen does not make can food and as far as I know, they don't intend to. I believe they are coming out with a treat in the next year or two, tho'. That would be cool. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Orijen does not make a wet food. Natura products have the wet. Has anyone gotten the new Orijen Regional Red? I have not seen it in my mom and pop store yet. I thought it was coming out this month.


----------



## Rodney (Jul 28, 2009)

I've never even heard of their canned food, but their dry food is the best kibble you can buy.


----------

